# How are your gardens coming along?



## shellbellc (Jun 8, 2007)

Ours is coming along nicely.  Hubby had a couple hot peppers already, I'm trying to convince him to dead head the blooms but he's got this capcacin addiction...In total we wound up with 56 hot peppers, 30 tomatoes, 5 sweet peppers, 3 egg plant, 4 zucchini, 4 cucumber, 6 asparagas (for next year), about 5 strawberry plants, one raspberry bush that has become like it's own carnationand it taking over a little side of the house flower bed!


----------



## dacdots (Jun 20, 2007)

We have had a rough time of it here in WV along the Ohio Vally.Yesterday we got the first rain in two months.I dont even have everything out yet because of the drought.Our well isnt the best in the world especially with five people in the house.I can haul water pretty cheap and was going to start hauling this weekend until we got this rain.Hopefully we will start getting some descent rain.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 20, 2007)

IVE GOTTON ABOUT A PINT OF CHERRY TOMATOES SO FAR...
2 green peppers and lots of cilantro....

my plants are loaded...
more cherry toms and  green peppers by this weekend...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 21, 2007)

Got 6 tomato plants, some zucs and peppers going, no fruit yet, but it's coming!
Can't wait for a bacon-tomato sammie. Lettuce is such a waste.


----------



## smoked (Jun 21, 2007)

ours is starting to come along........mostly peppers, but a few other things as well.......will see how everything turns out


----------



## zapper (Jun 24, 2007)

Weeds are doing great! And the deer really like my okra and beans! I got off to a really late start this year, and everything is just cerimonial.


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

fighting off the rabbits but looks like an other day or so and I will have some peppers to pick a peck of


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

just have a starter garden this year to see how we do. sold a camper and just tilled it up where it was, about 15 x 20 and planted some corn, tomatoes and some peppers, growing good got a few blossoms on the peppers and matos if it does good and the critters keep out gonna go hole hog next year


----------



## zapper (Jun 24, 2007)

I lack certian management skills. I can't manage my time or money, or that is I manage to waste all of my time and money! 

After a few years of working the soil up to a really good bed I let the garden site set idle for a few years because I just had too many other irons in the fire. So things reverted back to some really good looking lawn in that area. I didn't get it turned under until a month ago or so and even then it was only a shallow tilling. I think that if anything survives the critters it will have it rough growing in to the hardpan that has come up to about 8"

I got a couple of rows of sweet corn out, Honey and Cream and maybe Silver queen, I don't remember, and I figure that I will add more in a couple of weeks for a later harvest and maybe freezing. I have had big time Japanese Beetle problems before with corn and okra, I may actually take some steps towards controling that this year.

Beans, Collards, sunflowers, maters, peppers and more to come as I get around to it.

Nothing worth taking pics of yet!


----------



## gofish (Jun 25, 2007)

I offered/donated my little Honda tiller (kinda like a Mantis) to my neighbor, to encourage his tending to the garden attitude.  It has seemed to work, but I havent been offered ANYTHING yet.  I know he has green & yellow squash, and cukes already.  


FYI....... I just moved in to this house this year, and cant find the right spot for a garden yet.  I'm not waitin on the neighbor next year!!!!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 25, 2007)

Grape tomatos are coming on, great flavor for such little guys!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, my herb garden is doing great........




While the veggie garden is struggling, got a late start cuse of the wettest spring i've ever seen, now dragging cause it hasn't rained since we planted a month ago


----------



## dacdots (Jun 28, 2007)

We hauled 200 gal of water a couple days ago and put on the garden.Then last night it decided to rain and we have had more good rain today.When things get some size to them I submit some pics.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 28, 2007)

im gettig so much cilantro im good and summer just started...

a few cherry tomatoes and green peppers have all ready been eaten..
c toms grow in clusters of 3--and get big
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the plants are loaded...

next year it will be grape tomateos ---yum


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 29, 2007)

Our garden is really coming along well, I'll have to get out and get some pics to show you.  Grape maters any day now, hubby's gotten a few hot peps, zucniki is really taking off, collected about a pint of black raspberries, and the strawberries aren't known cause whenever someone walks by them we reach down and pick and eat!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 29, 2007)

all my fowers are blooming,2 tomatoe plants made it past the kittens(litter box to them) and the peppers are coming along. i have some pics of my glads & tiger lilies under flowers-last years flowers.we're also growing birdhouse gourds to paint & sell next year.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 16, 2007)

bumpity, bump, bump...

Two weeks of vaca and our garden exploded.  I did a lot of late variety maters, I don't know if the plants will be able to hold all of them beef steaks up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Peppers out the wazoo, I definitely have to come up with some put up recipes for them.

How's everyone else coming along?


----------



## webfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like this forum isn't a real hot one but thought I've give some info on our gardening efforts.

With the kids grown and gone, our garden is a lot smaller than it once was.  We're down to about a 40x80 plot.  Have been raising a garden in this spot for more than 35 yrs.  It feeds us well and we preserve a lot of food.  In addition to the garden we grow grapes, prunes, plums, black and blue berries.  Also have several apple trees.

Typ will grow 25-30 tomato plants, 5 rows of corn, lettuce, radishes, beets, green beans, cukes, mellons, carrots, peppers, cabage and even a few okra plants.  There are other veggies as well but don't recall them all for now.

GB's are all in the freezer, making pickles now.  Corn is several weeks off and tomato plants are loaded but only a few cherry tomatoes so far.

A lot of what we planted this yr came from starts from our green house.


----------



## rwc565 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had just the opposite conditions here in Oklahoma.  It has finally STOPPED raining. The lake that is about 6 miles from my house is 24 ft. above normal.  My tomatoes are doing good, my squash has molded from all the rain and my corn looks like crap.  But at least my tomatoes look good! not all is lost.


----------



## reddog (Jun 24, 2008)

Again this year I have Blossom End Rot on my tomatos. I added lime b-4 planting. So I bought a product called Solucal and melted it down with water in a bucket and forced feed them calcium so far so good.

Sure could use more rain looks like a drought agin this year...2 in a row.


----------



## flash (Jun 25, 2008)

People run when they see me. I have grape and Julliette tomatoes coming out of my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 got some turnips that are struggling in the heat. Red onions growing well along side some bush cucumbers. Jalapeno's are doing ok, but fighting aphids.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my garden Now that I have most of the weeds under control. Here from the pole barn roof from right to left 4 rows of yellow and red onions (about 300 plants), 1 row of garlic,  broccaolli, cabbage 20 plants mixed variety of maters, 12 sweet bell pepers 4 pimento, 16 jalapeno, 8 serrano, then cukes, acorn squash. cantalope. butternut squash, watermelon. stawberry. pumpkins and sunflowers.



Here is a shot of the broccolli I will need to start cutting.



And the sweetcorn 4 rows 30 feet long. This weekend I will plant another four rows.



 The asperagus is done for the year and I moved the horseradish in the back corner. nothin like home ground horseradsh.


----------



## smoked (Jun 25, 2008)

still working on getting ours in this year.....not been good either weather or health wise here......and man......but it is getting on, just hope that things go well for more then just the ruhbarb (growing like weeds) and artichokes.....man two things I don't eat........ oh well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it will be a late harvest for us again as it was way too cold and wet until now to plant.....


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

"Here are a few pics of my garden Now that I have most of the weeds under control. Here from the pole barn roof from right to left 4 rows of yellow and red onions (about 300 plants), 1 row of garlic, broccaolli, cabbage 20 plants mixed variety of maters, 12 sweet bell pepers 4 pimento, 16 jalapeno, 8 serrano, then cukes, acorn squash. cantalope. butternut squash, watermelon. stawberry. pumpkins and sunflowers."

what a nice looking garden white cloud. and a great looking area to be waking up to everyday.
My garden is no where that big.But, on my propery and around it (just moved in) I have been planting edibles and nonedibles. I have a problem..Rabbits jack rabbits and cotton tails. they have the hugest appitites I have ever seen. they stand on the rear legs and munch then they jump and pulll branchs down and the others will hop on it to keep it down. the smaller stuff they just snip off at the ground level..
I am ready to take measures that the wimmin folk at the house don't like.

anyway I guess you don't have critters bothering your crops? I was thinking if you where close by. the land would be litterd with shotgun shells.lol..


----------



## flash (Jun 25, 2008)

Heck of a garden white cloud. Do you can stuff up or do the neighbors run from you also?


----------



## krusher (Jun 25, 2008)

first year of gardening for me here in virginia..  last year I bought a 1979 wheelhorse that looked like it had never been used , and it had all the attachments.  I made a garden that was 1756 square feet,  I have 9 rows of corn  ( not full rows thanks to the crow and deer ) and have 5 tomatoe plants 9 pepper plants, probably 30 fordhook lima bean plants,  5 squash,3 cucumber, 1 eggplant.  

I guess things are going o.k. no veggies yet, but have 1 squash about 2 inches long.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 25, 2008)

Had a late start here with getting the garden in. Weather was so cold late into spring, then it rained for god knows how long. 

We were ouside planting, looked about 10 miles north and thought boy that storm looks ugly, that was the day parkersburg got hit. Anyway, things are coming up, 4 rows of sweetcorn, red onions, cukes, green beans, all coming along pretty good. Garlic not doing so good.

Need to get some weeding done soon.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks flash, We can the tomatoes along with chili sauce and BBQ sauce. and mostly blanch and freeze to corn, green beans and broccolli, also dice sweet peppers freeze on baking sheets and bag up. The hot pepper with be ABT's and also dried and ground.  I am planning on building a cold storage this fall for the squash and onions. And LOL on the neighbors I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 25, 2008)

White Cloud, very nice garden you've got going. I'd love to have something that substancial, but I don't have that much room. I've got some chiles started from seed, New Mexico Sandia, Chichimeca, Alcalde, and Chimayo. There're only about 3-4 in. tall. That's my bumper crop...


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, some serious gardens here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for mine, not a lot of room but I do peppers every year. Plant mid May and they last until late September usually.

Here are the Thai Dragons and Serannos. They are doing well thus far and have gotten some serannos off the plants already which had some good heat for this young. I picked them so the plant would use its energy to grow and produce more rather than working on a few early guys.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey ya rich, I book marked that website of the seed supplier you posted awhile back for next years crop


----------



## white cloud (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank cyote. Yeah I love here, been here 12 years now. The garden is the biggest one I have ever had and have had one since I was a kid. It's a bit of work but I enjoy it.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 25, 2008)

It works for me...


----------



## davenh (Jun 26, 2008)

Great to see everyones garden 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

White Cloud...thats some gardening spread you have there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


I usually do containers and in ground plants, but last year my containers (homemade self watering) were great and the stuff in the ground was terrible. This year I filled in the garden with crushed stone and went all containers. Usually start my own seeds, no time this year, manged to get a few tomato plants, cuks and squash going. 

Here's a few plant-view? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## aussiemick (Aug 4, 2008)

Man I am so jealous of those of you with gardens. Since divorce I moved into a house that has no backyard etc for garden. Me thinks i need to buy my own place


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry Mick,
                   And dave those container plants you have going look great. At least you don't have to worry about the weeds and over watering from the rain as we had this year. I am too ashamed to post a pic of my garden now because it has been to wet and the weeds just got out of control.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I guess its better than dried up. but when its wet it is like stepping in freshly poured concrete. Some of the bell peppers and maters just smothered out. At least my hot peppers are up on higher ground.


----------



## davenh (Aug 9, 2008)

Got some crabgrass poking it's way through the stone and fabric, but will have to spray with some total kill once and a while to keep it clean. Won't effect the buckets, really like planting this way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. This fall, will make up 15 more which will get the total up to about 40 buckets, then make an auto watering system for next year.

Some new pics of the tomato plants getting big no disease, very healthy. We've been getting rain almost everyday, T-storms are out of control this year. Even a tornado 10 mile north of me...unbelievable for NH. My neighbors in-ground garden isn't doing squat and lots of drowned plants. My buckets are happy and so is the neighbor, we share 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Tore out the old squash and cuks and replanted last week. Those did fantastic, but were petering out. Figure we can be picking a new batch again in 6 weeks.

I like the bucket system 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	































Replanted cuks and squash sprouting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 9, 2008)

dave what size tubs are those and r u using black plastic over them and r u using bungee cords to hold the plastic.....and one more question do you use the dirt for next year plantinmg or do you start fresh....thanks


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 9, 2008)

DaveNH,

Could you do a step by step of those containers you make.

Get the basic idea of how you made them, but those look perfect.

If you could post some pics of each step, that would be great. Thinking I'm going to be getting some old PVC fencing from the church and going to use that to cordon off the sides of the house for a bucket garden.

Thanks


----------



## davenh (Aug 9, 2008)

Plastic is just trash bags. I used nylon string to tie down on some, and started cutting out the inside portion of the container cover and snapping it down over the plastic on others. You have to use a peat based potting mix like Miracle grow or it will get to compacted and smother the roots. I'm on my 3rd year re-using the potting mix, figure to get 5 seasons before re-filling. 

I used two cups of 10-10-10 cheap fertilizer. Lay it in a two inch wide strip away from the plants on top of the potting mix, they find it. Cover (so rain water doesn't get at the fertilizer strip and blocks weeds) and all you do is keep the reservoir topped off with water for the season. The theory is the plant gets the same water and food intake consistently while growing. For storage, I just pull the plant and leave in place. Leave mine out all winter, doesn't seem to bother them.

The photos of the buckets with seedlings are actually original Earthboxes some gave me. Mine are a DIY version of them, like mine better they hold more water and potting mix. 

To refresh them in the beginning of the season, I just pull out about a 3rd of the potting mix and mix it with two cups of powdered lime, fluff up the rest (pull out any larger roots) add the mixed 3rd back in, add the fertilizer strip and cover. Ready to go again. 

A bunch of us over at the Gardenweb we trying to make our own and this was my version.

Here's some instructions I did a while back to make them. 

* DIY Earthbox Photos

*DIY      Earthboxes, self watering planters. There are a lot of variations of these,      so I've included some basic instructions showing how I made mine.  These      boxes hold 2.5cf of potting mix and 4 gal of water.
*
Materials to make 3 planters:                                        Cost:*
3 - 18 gal. storage box w/cover.                                  $12
1 - 10' x 4" PVC drain pipe.                                         $5
1 - 2' x 4' plastic egg crate light panel                          $10
1 - 5' x 1 1/2" PVC pipe                                               $3
3 - 24" x 20" fiberglass screen material                       $1
36 - nylon ties                                                               $3
Total: $34 for 3 planters.

The storage boxes are Sterlite brand, purchased at Walmart. The smallest      roll of fiberglass screen I could find at HD was 24"x100' ($27),  there      is enough for 60 boxes. You may have to buy a 10' length of 1 1/2" PVC pipe,      will make fill tubes for 6 boxes ($6). 

*Construction: *

     Cut 6 - 6" pieces out of the 4" PVC drain pipe (I used a miter saw).      Drill 9 - 1/2" holes (I use a wood bit) in the tubes and stagger the holes 3      top, 3 middle, 3 bottom. Drill 2 - 1/4" holes at the very top of each tube,      opposite sides, these are for securing to the screen. Snip the egg crate      panel 18" x 15" (this will vary depending on the dimensions of your box). If      your box has rounded corners, then snip out the corners to match. You should      be able to get 3 screens per panel. Use two nylon ties to attach each tube      to the egg crate screen. The egg crate panel seems flimsy, but it is very      easy to snip out and saves you from drilling out the cover to make a screen.      Once the supports are under it, it is plenty strong enough and provides      great aeration.    



 


 




                      Snip out the egg crate material from the middle of two outside tubes,      they should be on the same side of the screen. Make sure to leave some edge      squares intact so the screen is still supported by the edge of the tube.      These are going to be the wicking chambers. On the same side, snip a 3      square by 4 square hole above the center tube, this is where the filler tube      will go. (See photo below) 





                      Take a piece of the fiberglass screen material and wrap it over the top      of the egg crate screen, this will prevent the potting mix from falling      through the holes. You can just hold it in place while you drop the screen      assembly into the box. The box sides will hold the screen edges. After the      screen assembly is in the box, you need to cut the fiberglass screen from      the wicking and filler tube holes.    



 


 




                      Cut an 18" piece of the 1 1/2" PVC pipe ( I used miter saw), then cut an      angle on one end. Insert the end with the angle cut into the middle hole.      This will be the filler tube.



 




                      Drill a 1/2" hole in the front of the box so that it is 1" below the      inside screen. This is the overflow hole so the planter cannot be over      filled and ensures there is a gap between the screen and the water for good      aeration. You can put one of the tubes next to the box to get an idea of the      hole height.



 

*Use only a peat based potting mix in the box. Soil will not wick up      the water. Mine are filled with Miracle Grow potting mix.*
                      Fill the wicking tubes with potting mix and firmly pack it in the tubes,      I really soaked the mix while filling the wicking tubes to make sure the      were no air pockets. When the tubes are packed, start filling the box with      potting mix. Wet the potting mix as you fill the box, making sure to pack      the box so it fills with no air pockets. The goal here is to turn the      potting mix into a big sponge that soaks up the water. It is important to      fill the box enough to make a decent crown on top so rain water will run      off. For a moisture cover, I used a trash bag with either a bungy or nylon      cord to hold it down and put the plants directly above the wicking tubes      (when planting tomatoes). I also used the plastic bin cover as a base to      help protect the bottom, the greenhouse floor is crushed stone. You can      follow the instructions on the Earthbox website for filling, fertilizer and      plant placement. 

http://www.earthbox.com/consumer/ins...s.html#stepone


They work great and are a good alternative to have a garden where an in-ground one might not be practical.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, finished pulling up the last of the tomatoes bar one plant that is still doing OK. I might get three more then it is gone. Otherwise only some Jalapeno's growing. Starting to pick out the seeds for the early fall garden and planning to purchase plants for the main fall garden.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 10, 2008)

like daves ideas on container planting this is my first year and seems to be working, just a little slow. just used old buckets and plastic pots works ok except weedeater plays havic on pots. dave has a good plan will give it a try.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2010)

Well its getting close to that time again so I figured this great post should be brought back up


----------



## flash (Mar 27, 2010)

Starting slow as there is atleast one more freeze comin, you can probably bet on it. Got two tomato plants in the ground along with a bunch of "bunch" onions. Started some Collards, Cukes and a couple more tomato plants from seeds. Should have them in the ground in another 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Heres a few pics of what we have going right now
These cucumbers growing in the 5 gal buckets were planted the same time and into the same soil as the ones in the self watering container wow what a difference. I have to build more self watering containers for us and my Dad


We have radishes which I already harvested the first planting and the second is about ready. We have lots of bell peppers for the wife. We have carrots. We need more room to plant more stuff

Some peppers the 5 gal bucket in this pic is self watering 

If you haven't tried building any of these self watering containers then try it they are easy to build and require little maintenance. After planting all we do is fill them with water everyday. They aren't really all that expensive either the first year you have to buy everything and build them but this year it was just buying some fertilizer and the seeds and a couple small plants she wanted. My Dad had tomatoes over 8' tall growing in these last year


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2010)

This past weekend we planted banana squash, butternut squash, cucumbers and pumpkins (for the grandkids). In the container section we have an 2 'mater plants- an early girl and a roma- the roma already has fruit on the vine. We also have a couple of poblano peppers and a couple of tam jalepeno peppers.


----------



## roltyde (May 17, 2010)

About 15 years ago we lived out in the country in Central Alabama. I had a nice little garden and decided to plant some broccoli. My wife's cousin lived next door and came over one evening. He was admiring my broccoli plants, which were now quite big and leafy. He commented how good looking my collards were. I told him it was broccoli and he told me he'd been growing collards all his life and those were collards. 

I was ticked that the garden shop had mis-labeled my two six packs of broccoli and we began eating our newly-discovered collards. They weren't the best I'd ever had but were tolerable. After about 3 meals and getting ready for a fourth, as I was bending down to cut the collards, guess what I saw down in the middle? That's right, the prettiest little head of broccoli you'd want to see. 

I went and got wifey's cousing and showed him. His response? "Well, I'll be damned! I didn't know that's what broccoli looked like."

Things aren't always what they appear.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

Here are some pic's of the main garden. Tomatoes, Bell Peppers and Squash. Kind of small but it works.



Here are my Chile Peppers.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok where are all those pics. I know ya'll must have some veggies growing. I'll attempt to get more pics up in the next few days but the self watering boxes are doing great and still producing. We picked 20 Sweet Banana Peppers yesterday and the wife had picked 8 or 10 of them on Friday


----------



## biaviian (Jun 14, 2010)

Shellbellc, I'm just a bit west on the Turnpike from you. 

My garden isn't doing very well.  My lettuce didn't do anything and neither did my spinach.  I had great looking peas, beans, and soybeans but quarter sized hail destroyed all of it.  I do have some great looking tomatoes, peppers, watermelon, and corn.  I replanted some peas and soybeans and they are doing quite well.


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 16, 2010)

I picked 12 different veggies this morning
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Some green beans I have canned already


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Dang that looks awesome nice garden!!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jun 16, 2010)

We planted and a ground hog helped himself to everything. Wiped out.

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok let set the ground work on this gardening. We can't grow/ ok could not grow anything BUT. We used to buy tomatoe plant with tomatoes on them and pick them before we killed the whole plant. We gave it another try # 77 or so. Well I builded the wife some boxes and she planted corn, cucumbers, squish, peppers, and some tomatoes. So here's the starting plants this was taken of month or so ago and we are really stoked for it is a first time we have ever grown anything and it really grow.



this is our garden. small but it is growing. Corn and squish and tomatoes Now the cukes are growing over the front of the porch and I walked around one day and I was amased to what I found but alot of cukes growing well but we couldnt see them. The last picture.



this is a plant that grew out of the dirt from last years trying to grow something. Then I looked one day and this was quite the surprise to me and the wife too.



This is our first ever grown vegi grown from seeds. Now I think we might be hooked on this gardening thing. Now this is whats growing on the other side of the front of the railing. You can see one of the arms of the plant growing back into the garden area.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks good Mark congrats on sticking with it looks like its gonna pay off this time


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 20, 2010)

I just went and picked a few ears of sweet corn out of our new garden. I noticed that the husks didn't feel as firm as the ears I get at the store. I started to pull back the husk ever so slightly to see what the ear looked like and I ran into some blackish mess and a darn ol' Corn Earworm wiggling in the husk. GROSS! I'm pretty sure my whole corn crop is shot. I Have no idea what to treat it with to prevent it and I'm sure i wouldn't have the money to buy any chems anyway.. Tomatos are doing great and I'm getting a few cayennes as well.. I'm going out now to illustrate my findings...


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, my Sugar Snap Peas are finished along with my Cukes and Turnips. Onions and Banana Peppers still going strong and tomatoes are lining the counter. Planted one Super Beefsteak plant this year, from seed. Doing really well. Atleast 15 tomatoes on it at last count. The biggest one will be bigger than a standard Hamburger Bun. Lots of Burgers, BLT's and Tomato Pies in my future.

One of the smaller Beefsteaks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2010)

I went to my Dad's house to do some work for him yesterday and while there I took these pictures of his Cucumbers, Tomatoes, and an Egg Plant bush he has growing in self watering containers I built for him last year.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x206/Pineywoods_photos/Smoking5/?action=view&current=DSC02864.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x206/Pineywoods_photos/Smoking5/?action=view&current=DSC02865.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x206/Pineywoods_photos/Smoking5/?action=view&current=DSC02866.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x206/Pineywoods_photos/Smoking5/?action=view&current=DSC02869.jpg

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x206/Pineywoods_photos/Smoking5/?action=view&current=DSC02871.jpg
 ​


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow those look healthy,been thinking about doing some of those containers next year myself.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, Ma Dutch and meownself took a short vacation last week to visit the northern end of the great state of Utah and to take in the Cache Valley Cruise-in. Since we were going to be gone 3-4 days, we asked the youngest daughter that lives fairly close to us to watch the house, take care of the three Beagle dogs and water the plants. Well she did a great job of taking care of the house and the pups; as for the third one, the jury is still out on that one. She took care of my 'mater and pepper plants since they are in containers at the edge of the patio but forgot all about the two types of squash, the grand kids pumpkins (for jack-o-lanterns), the cucumbers and the watermelon that are/was(?) growing in the garden patch along the north fence.

When we got home on Sunday, I found that several of my Roma 'maters have ripened, more fruit has formed on the Early Girl and the peppers and fruit are getting bigger.  As for the plants in the garden spot-well they hadn't seen any water since I watered them before we left town on Thursday. My daughter thought that she didn't need to water them 'cuz the sprinkler system came on every other day. (Sprinkler system is for the lawn-not the garden).  When I found that these plants didn't watered, I got water on them PDQ and saturated the soil. I may have saved Ma's bananna squash, but everthing else is still looking rather wilted; may have to give them a low dose of plant food and see if they revive any.

The main thing that I learned from all of this is that next year, everything that I plant is going into self watering containers.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 9, 2010)

not sure if gardens like it but there is something falling from the sky, rain


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2011)

Here's some pics from my Dad's house again with the self watering containers doing well again this year. Here's a link to a site with some directions on building them http://www.seattleoil.com/Flyers/Earthbox.pdf  



















Eggplant



















Cucumbers













These containers work great I have to build more for him so he told me.


----------

